# distribuidor de daewoo a corsa gas y gasolina



## vaviaman (Oct 7, 2012)

hola a todos necesito darle solucion a lo siguiente.
tengo un corsa taxi 2005 y esta a gas y gasolina, pero le metimos el distribuidor de daewoo y bobina de daewoo, igual que los cables de alta y alcunos conectores.
pero conectamos el carro a gas pero no sabemos como hacer que tambien funcione a gasolina, favor necesito la ayuda de ustedes ya que el carro solo funciona a gas, espero su pronta respuesta


----------



## marianoarcas (Oct 7, 2012)

a ver si entiendo, el corsa 2005 no trae distribuidor, y no creo que les halla sido facil adaptarle, pero en caso de que lo hicieran, para que? si en los corsa la chispa la da la Ecu y se simulan los inyectores para que la ecu piense que anda a nafta, si podes explicar mejor, y poner algunas fotos


----------



## vaviaman (Dic 29, 2012)

hola mira te mandare las fotos, pero necesito que me colabores en lo siguiente el mismo corsa tiene problemas de recalentamiento he cambiado todas las mangueras donde circula el agua, la tapa de tarro de agua, empaque de culata, bomba de agua y me dice el mecánico que el carro no tiene el termostato, pero me dice que no es necesario disque por que en buenaventura hace mucho calor y eso es para clima frio pero yo tengo mis sospechas sobre el termostato que me puedes aconsejar gracias por tu atención espero tu pronta respuesta ya que he gastado mucho dinero en esa situación


----------



## Dano (Dic 29, 2012)

vaviaman dijo:


> hola mira te mandare las fotos, pero necesito que me colabores en lo siguiente el mismo corsa tiene problemas de recalentamiento he cambiado todas las mangueras donde circula el agua, la tapa de tarro de agua, empaque de culata, bomba de agua y me dice el mecánico que el carro no tiene el termostato, pero me dice que no es necesario disque por que en buenaventura hace mucho calor y eso es para clima frio pero yo tengo mis sospechas sobre el termostato que me puedes aconsejar gracias por tu atención espero tu pronta respuesta ya que he gastado mucho dinero en esa situación



Dejalo sin termostato, estas en una zona calida, no vale la pena colocarlo, es solo una obstrucción mas para el sistema...

Por lo que veo solo te queda revisar el Radiador,si siempre se uso con agua destilada es probable que solo este un poco tapado, si se uso con cualquier agua es probable que veas depositos de sales en los canales, por lo que es probable que el block tambien este en el mismo estado...


----------

